# Saris Bones on a Ford Focus (with diddy spoiler)?



## Nomadski (2 Jan 2017)

Saris say the Saris Bones 2 bike rack that I used on my old Astra is compatible with current model Ford Focus's, but it worries me more than a little with the two straps going up over the minny rear window spoiler.

Anyone have a Focus and use one of these with no issues, or anyone have any alternative rear mounted bike rack suggestions?

*Original spoiler picture replaced as the model I am looking at doesn't have vents in it*


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2017)

Are they going up or through the spoiler? I've a Bones 2 on my Saab convertible and they spoiler doesn't seem to impact the straps.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jan 2017)

It will fit a 63 plate Fiesta, which is a similar design. The top straps go either side of the brake light at the top of the mini spoiler and clip in on the crack above it.

Edit: can't remember exactly if the straps go over the top lip of the spoiler or not but it definitely fits ok. Not sure if the Focus is the same design but suspect it is quite similar.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jan 2017)

Sittingduck said:


> It will fit a 63 plate Fiesta, which is a similar design. The top straps go either side of the brake light at the top of the mini spoiler and clip in on the crack above it.
> 
> Edit: can't remember exactly if the straps go over the top lip of the spoiler or not but it definitely fits ok. Not sure if the Focus is the same design but suspect it is quite similar.



I have Hugger Straps that I used with the Astra.






They go inside the vehicle and the straps come out of the gap at the top of the rear window, then come down to the Bones unit. 

I just don't know if the pressing down force would be a problem for the mini spoiler.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jan 2017)

DCLane said:


> Are they going up or through the spoiler? I've a Bones 2 on my Saab convertible and they spoiler doesn't seem to impact the straps.



I posted the first picture I found of a focus spoiler, but it turns out the standard spoiler has no vents, so the strap would go completely over the spoiler.

(Sorry can't find a clearer pic really)


----------



## Flyboy (2 Jan 2017)

I had the saris bone 3 , used it on my 14 plate focus , it started to put wear marks in the paint on the spoiler. I went down to a local car wrapper , and bought a small sheet of there thick self adhesive anti chip vinyl , this worked fine , saying that I now drop the seats and put it in the boot.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jan 2017)

I wonder what good alternatives there are to Saris? I've never looked beyond them really.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (2 Jan 2017)

Saris will work. Majority of the weight is distributed onto the legs not the straps. I have use done on a Fiesta with similar rear with no issues. Tow bar mounted or roof bars probably only real alternatives.


----------



## Debade (2 Jan 2017)

I am not sure if you just looked at their website but I had great luck emailing them and asking questions about the rack I purchased. They are also a great company in terms of their support for bicycling. I think there is contact information on their website.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jan 2017)

Looking at videos from Saris, they often show straps going over a spoiler. I certainly used to do it with other racks for many years.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2017)

My 12 plate Astra has a small spoiler and the Saris 3 fits with no problem. I WAS going to buy a Thule but they definitely wont go with a spoiler.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (5 Jan 2017)

Yes the Thule use steel straps rather than webbing, which is one reason why I opted for the Bones. I'm really impressed with it and would recommend trying one.


----------



## Rustybucket (5 Jan 2017)

I had a new Audi A4, that also had a small rear spoiler like the Ford Focus. The Saris bones rack was fine for me.


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jan 2017)

Man up, buy a van and put a bike rack in the back. It's what all the cool people are doing apparently.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Jan 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Man up, buy a van and put a bike rack in the back. It's what all the cool people are doing apparently.



Those things tend to get broken into


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jan 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Those things tend to get broken into


Good point, well made.


----------

